

GMail to be likely to blocked in China - dublinclontarf

With the introduction of Google Buzz, it is only a matter of time before GMail will be blocked in mainland China. Providing Facebook like functionality and the watching of Youtube videos from within GMail has all but guaranteed the service will be blocked soon.<p>Sorry for the previous, slightly missleading headline but as someone living in China heavily dependent on GMail I can see it coming.
======
aitoehigie
the headline of your post is quite misleading. Are you stating a fact or an
opinion?

